# výrok



## slavicist89

Hello!

I was wondering if anybody could clarify what the noun 'výrok' means in the following context (taken from the website of the Czech Constitutional Court):

'Usnesením ze dne 30. 6. 2010, č. j. 40P 177/2000-885, Okresní soud v Šumperku k návrhu matky toto předběžné opatření zrušil (výrok I.), zrušil předběžné opatření, kterým byl zatímně upraven styk nezletilého A. s jeho otcem (výrok II.), změnil vlastní usnesení v části, v níž byla rodičům nezletilého uložena povinnost účastnit se rodinné terapie, a to tak, že „uložil rodičům nezletilého D.'

Or the following:

'Usnesení Krajského soudu v Ostravě – pobočky v Olomouci, v rozsahu části výroku I. se ruší'

Thanks in advance for any help!

Slavicist


----------



## kirmakX6on

slavicist89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could clarify what the noun 'výrok' means in the following context (taken from the website of the Czech Constitutional Court):
> 
> 'Usnesením ze dne 30. 6. 2010, č. j. 40P 177/2000-885, Okresní soud v Šumperku k návrhu matky toto předběžné opatření zrušil (výrok I.), zrušil předběžné opatření, kterým byl zatímně upraven styk nezletilého A. s jeho otcem (výrok II.), změnil vlastní usnesení v části, v níž byla rodičům nezletilého uložena povinnost účastnit se rodinné terapie, a to tak, že „uložil rodičům nezletilého D.'
> 
> Or the following:
> 
> 'Usnesení Krajského soudu v Ostravě – pobočky v Olomouci, v rozsahu části výroku I. se ruší'
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Slavicist


_výrok I._ zní: "_návrh matky na zrušení předběžného opatření nařízeného usnesením Krajského soudu v Ostravě, pobočka Olomouc ze dne 29. 9. 2009, č. j. 70 Co 426/2009-75, ve znění opravného usnesení ze dne 2. 11. 2009, č. j. 70 Co 426/2009-85, kterým bylo matce uloženo, aby nezl. A. předala do péče Psychiatrické léčebny v Opavě, se zamítá_". Je to napsáno v úvodu toho nálezu na http://www.concourt.cz/fileadmin/user_upload/ustavni_soud_www/Aktualne_prilohy/2011_08_02.pdf
Kdykoliv se pak v textu nálezu bude mluvit o této části usnesení soudu v Šumperku, nemusí se vypisovat celé to dlouhé souvětí, ale stačí napsat "výrok I."

výrok II. (a stejně tak i výrok III. a výrok IV., jak jsem to zahlídl v tom dokumentu) je zase označení pro jinou část usnesení soudu v Šumperku. 

tzn., když vezmu tu tvou větu, kterou jsi citoval, tak:
_výrok II._ je odkaz na část usnesení, v kterém soud v Šumperku "_zrušil předběžné opatření, kterým byl zatímně upraven styk nezletilého A. s jeho otcem".
výrok I._ je konkretizace části "_*toto* předběžné opatření zrušil_" - bez této konkretizace by nebylo jasné, o kterém předběžném opatření se zrovna mluví.


----------



## littledogboy

Dobrá otázka. Obecně řečeno, jak *rozsudek*,tak *usnesení* (= rozhodnutí soudu, které není rozsudkem) se skládá z jednotlivých částí. Výroková část rozsudku neboli enunciát (operative part of the judgment?) se skládá z dílčích *výroků*.

Ale jak dát do angličtiny _výrok _v tomto smyslu je teda oříšek.


----------



## littledogboy

What about *order*?


----------



## slavicist89

Dear both, thank you for your explanations, both regarding its significance in the text and in an overall court context. I see what you mean, Little Dog Boy, about the futility of trying to find an equivalent for such a concept, though perhaps 'order' would work, as you say... It makes sense, at the very least!


----------

